# Piranha Feeding



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,I just wanted to know how often Piranhas be fed,idk if it matters but they are caribe Piranhas.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

depends on the size of the fish, tank size, quantity of fish, tank temp ? caribe are the most aggressive pygos so the least you can do is keep them well fed


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

If they are babys you should feed them 3 times a day... if juvies 2 times a day will get the job done...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Birth-3" 2x a Day(3 wouldn't hurt)
3"-6" I would feed once a day
6-8" Once every other day
8"+ Once every 2-3 days.

imo.


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys thanks so much.Glad you helped and i will be getting 6 and getting a 110 gallon.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Trained2Kill said:


> hey guys thanks so much.Glad you helped and i will be getting 6 and getting a 110 gallon.


If you are getting baby Ps then you should get a larger number since it's pretty normal some die due to cannibalism, aggression, illness, etc... Personally i'd get around 12-15 babys for a 110g tank...


----------



## Trained2Kill (Jun 21, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> hey guys thanks so much.Glad you helped and i will be getting 6 and getting a 110 gallon.


If you are getting baby Ps then you should get a larger number since it's pretty normal some die due to cannibalism, aggression, illness, etc... Personally i'd get around 12-15 babys for a 110g tank...








[/quote]
Thanks for all your help man


----------

